# Advice - recommended gerbil tank



## Kath&pets (May 21, 2019)

Hi, I am new on here. I recently had to separate my three gerbils as they had all come to blows after three years of peacefully living together. I had a spare cage but it is really a hamster cage and has become rusty and my new house does not have space for it. 
One of the gerbils eats through everything so he is in original gerbilarium. The other two are in separate clear tubs with air holes in.
I have looked at several websites but not found anything suitable. Preferably I would like a single tank with mesh so they can still see each other but not fight.
I would like to try to get them back together but concerned it might be more serious next time.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Have you looked on zooplus?
They have a gerbilarium on their called the Falco which I have and is brilliant (in my opinion)


----------



## Marinelife68 (Oct 25, 2019)

Check out pets at home or jollys stores.if they been fighting dont think be a good idea to put them back together again.they be ok for a week then big injuries


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

I can recommend the Falco, Kerry or Marrakesh from Zooplus. There are also these tanks with glass shelves (https://www.portonaquapet.co.uk/shop/Small-Animal-Habitat-Jumbo-3-Shelf-M43213). Either the Jumbo or Extra Large will be fine for gerbils.


----------

